# Old-timey Sauerkraut remedy works!



## KareninPA (Jan 7, 2010)

My mare developed scratches (mud fever, greasy heel, etc.) on her hind heels that I didn't notice quickly enough, and after trying lots of remedies that weren't really working, I went to sauerkraut. I remembered the method being used on a large warmblood breeding farm that I worked at some 20 yrs ago, so I started researching it again, and decided to try it. You place the hoof in a breadbag (or a stronger sort of plastic if you can), secure it around the hoof with vetwrap and then duct tape, as if for an abcess. Then pour in sauerkraut, with juice, and wrap with vetwrap up and over the ankle. I've read you can leave it for 2-3 days, but I was too nervous as our horses are not stalled, so I pulled the wraps off after about 24 hrs. I was amazed! The scabs had turned to mush and wiped right off! So then I applied a mixture of Desitin with an antifungal ointment directly to the skin every day for a week just to be sure. She is back to normal!!! This has taken about 2 months, and I wish I had just started with the darn sauerkraut!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Just the juice of sauerkraut is all you really need, I haven't heard of anyone actually using the kraut itself! Using the juice has worked very well for everyone I know that used it on horse scratches. They rub it on, not wrap the leg. Twice a day of putting the juice on, keeping horse leg dry, seems to do the job well. Then going to the Desitin. 

Some folks, myself included, believe that keeping legs clipped short, aids in letting leg skin dry faster in wet situations. I use the regular blades on the clippers to "shorten leg hair", not actually clipping the horse down to-the-skin-bald, in removing the longer hair on legs in Fall, Winter.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It's the salt in the product. It kills germs. That is why salt works to preserve things.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> It's the salt in the product. It kills germs. That is why salt works to preserve things.


That's a good question - which ingredient is working? If it's grocery store "brined" sauerkraut it's either salt or vinegar; if it's homemade fermented it could be the salt or the bacteria. I'd imagine that if this was really an old fashioned cure, it was probably originally a fermented recipe, so a grocery store vinegar brine isn't going to work the same way.

Might be worth just spraying with apple cider vinegar with a tablespoon of salt mixed in. Sounds less messy!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I agree offthegrid, I think it's the salt. I soak in epsom salts and the built up crud comes off with a wet wash cloth. I then use MTG.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Actually, my BFF just sent a link and it's the acidity that helps heel scratches.

http://www.doctorramey.com/scratches-etc/

So offthegrid is still correct- spray vinegar would work as well and be a lot less work and mess.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Or, make some homemade sauerkraut, eat it, and spray your horses with the leftover brine. Win-win!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I would imagine that home made sauerkraut would be even more effective though, as the bacteria should combat the infection as well as the acidity. I had a friend use yogurt in her German Shepherd's yeasty ears and it cleared it right up (she also fed it to the dog, who was yeasty all over).


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

I know when I make it and am jarring it, it makes my hands itch. That tells me that the probiotic in it is working. I have put it on my face and it does the same thing. It feels great when you are done.


----------



## HeadlessHman (Dec 8, 2014)

I've not heard of this one.....but I have used Monistat for them before ...

HH


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Listerine mouthwash works with one application. 3 horses, 2 months of heel scabs, and all of them recovered in a few days after pouring on listerine. My stupid vet said it was allergies. We quit using him because I was diagnosing problems better. I also had a tea tree oil spray I used on someone else's horse at a show and they were amazed it was gone after they'd been trying things for weeks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

akane said:


> Listerine mouthwash works with one application. 3 horses, 2 months of heel scabs, and all of them recovered in a few days after pouring on listerine. My stupid vet said it was allergies. We quit using him because I was diagnosing problems better. I also had a tea tree oil spray I used on someone else's horse at a show and they were amazed it was gone after they'd been trying things for weeks.


I hope you don't have a serious problem with your horses and have to call the "stupid" Vet. :facepalm:


----------

